# Ti22 | Boxter Wrap - bright orange!



## Ti22

Hello all! thought I'd post this up in here for a change.. A boxter we did a colour change on from Blue to Bright Orange last week!

Here's how she started.. de trimmed, and washed ready to go!




























Inside and warm... front bumper in progress:




























3/4 done...










front end done!










Start of drivers 3/4 and sill:










Spoiler blade 1/2 way through:










Rear bumper in progress:



















Finished!!
































































Thanks for looking!

(A big tidyup was the order of the day after this one!)

James


----------



## themainlegend

Mate i am absolutely loving the Gallardo Superleggra colour on this one!!! Very tidy work indeed!!! How much we talking to have this done for a full car if you don't mind me asking??


----------



## Ti22

themainlegend said:


> Mate i am absolutely loving the Gallardo Superleggra colour on this one!!! Very tidy work indeed!!! How much we talking to have this done for a full car if you don't mind me asking??


Thanks! Depends on the car, but think somewhere around the £1250 mark - this is just a guide though and could well be less - very much depends on the customers expectations and the car (which determines the amount of material)


----------



## EliteCarCare

Great work! :thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper

haha omg, you put the car in a huge orange carrier bag.

i have to admit it looks amazing, but i just can't understand what would give somebody the idea to get that done.

What are the advantages over just painting it orange?


----------



## johnnyguitar

Price and the amount of prep I expect, especially when you're talking about a complete colour change, the wrap must be a fair bit cheaper, not to mention quicker to do.


----------



## SW:SBP

1: Time
2rice

It'd be nice to drop your car off at a bodyshop and it come out with a finish as nice as James managed in a weekend, but impossible.

Neil.


----------



## Ti22

HalfordsShopper said:


> What are the advantages over just painting it orange?


As Neil says.. time, price, reversibility, individuality (carbon accents, some vinyls available now produce unique effects - e.g. Snakeskin (really!) and of course pearls, flips, etc are a LOT cheaper!


----------



## mattsbmw

Great work and what a transformation, how long did it take?


----------



## HalfordsShopper

Could you do a motorbike? I'm thinking if a car costs just over a grand, a bike would be alot less, and i could change the colour every few months.


----------



## Phil H

looks awesome!


----------



## mattjonescardiff

Great work James. Transformed to a very GT3 RS livery overnight. I bet the client was shocked when he collected!

EDIT: Happy birthday by the way!


----------



## Guest

Thats the type of thing I would like for the Lada 

Minus the carbon


----------



## glyn waxmaster

Lovely work James, we need to get together as i want my Westfield wrapping in matt black. May need to wait until the weather gets a little warmer as i dont fancy bringing it to you at the minute.

Catch up hopefully at Autosport, Happy birthday mate

Glyn


----------



## james_death

Stunning great to drive in one colour drive out another.
Superb


----------



## Huw

mattjonescardiff said:


> Great work James. Transformed to a very GT3 RS livery overnight. I bet the client was shocked when he collected!


Not as shocked as he was when someone caught the rear bumper a few weeks after having it done. Its got a rather ugly patch on the rear end as a temporary repair.


----------



## Ti22

Huw said:


> Not as shocked as he was when someone caught the rear bumper a few weeks after having it done. Its got a rather ugly patch on the rear end as a temporary repair.


Yep.. damn postmen!


----------



## HornetSting

Yeah the bike idea sounds good to me too. Any idea on price for doing a bike? Cant be too much as it would only need the fairing and tank doing, and would use a small amount of vinyl. Imagine carbon or snake skin etc oooohhhhhh :argie:


----------



## davelincs

Excellent work, do you have to notify dvla over the colour change?


----------



## PaulN

Looks stunning...... :argie:

Why didnt the vents get done though?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Ti22

davelincs said:


> Excellent work, do you have to notify dvla over the colour change?


Technically no - it's temporary. The old bill sometimes have a different view.



HornetSting said:


> Yeah the bike idea sounds good to me too. Any idea on price for doing a bike? Cant be too much as it would only need the fairing and tank doing, and would use a small amount of vinyl. Imagine carbon or snake skin etc oooohhhhhh :argie:


Price depends on the material buddy. Carbon or Snakeskin/ lizard skin os doable (I have some awesome samples here) but are more than twice the price of plain colours..



PaulN said:


> Looks stunning...... :argie:
> 
> Why didnt the vents get done though?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


They were done in carbon..


----------



## horned yo

stunning work


----------



## -Adam-

Does the owner of the Porsche live in llanelli? If so i have seen it around and I have to say it is lovely!


----------



## toomanycitroens

Brilliant !
That is one of the best wraps I've seen.
Well done.


----------



## Ti22

-Adam- said:


> Does the owner of the Porsche live in llanelli? If so i have seen it around and I have to say it is lovely!


No.. but not far away!


----------



## the_allstar

Great stuff! I think it looks nice with the orange/navy combo. 

Great work though


----------



## CraigQQ

not a huge fan of the boxters but that wrap and color is AWESOME!! 

well done mate.


----------



## -Adam-

I always see the car going through loughor so it must be the one!


----------

